# ......Trump to Endorse Gingrich



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Real estate mogul Donald Trump is preparing to endorse GOP presidential candidate Newt Gingrich, sources confirmed to _National Journal_/CBS News.
Earlier Wednesday evening, Trump wrote on Twitter that he would be in Las Vegas on Thursday to make a "major announcement," but didn't elaborate.
Trump, who flirted with running for president himself, met with each of the Republican presidential candidates who sought his support. After the two men met in December, Gingrich described the flamboyant reality-show star as "a genuine American icon."

http://news.yahoo.com/trump-endorse-gingrich-220445553.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

In related news, Mitt Romney is breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Very surprising. I thought the Donald and Newt were real tight.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Very surprising. I thought the Donald and Newt were real tight.


 Isn't that why the Donald is endorsing Newt?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On the noon news they said he has flipped and will now endorse Romney.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times
*Sources: Trump to endorse Romney*
CNN - ‎11 minutes ago‎

By Mark Preston and Alan Silverleib, CNN News of Donald Trump's endorsement of Mitt Romney comes two days before the Nevada caucuses.

SO which is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Someone got set up!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trump endorses Romney, cites tough China position and electability*​​​Donald Trump endorsed Mitt Romney for president Thursday, saying he's impressed by the Republican candidate's debate prowess and believes he could easily beat President Obama in November. ​"Mitt is tough. He's smart. He's sharp. He's not going to allow bad things to continue to happen to this country that we all love," Trump said in Las Vegas, telling the candidate to "go out and get 'em." ​The real estate mogul, speaking briefly with reporters before the announcement, said that even though he "never knew" Romney before the race began, he's come to know him in recent months. ​​​Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/02/02/trump-plans-to-endorse-romney-sources-say/?test=latestnews#ixzz1lHEkogwb​​​​


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Press Release// Dateline New York City............................
UPI is reporting that the reason that Donald flip flopped is that he is a big fan of Romney's hair.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Trumps way of saying "Hey, LOOK AT ME!"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The Romney campaign would have been wise to forego this endorsement to a point in time well after Mitt's latest foot-in-mouth comment about poor people or being rich.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The Romney campaign would have been wise to forego this endorsement to a point in time well after Mitt's latest foot-in-mouth comment about poor people or being rich.


I can't see where that comment about the poor is a problem when the entire comment is aired. "I'm not worried about the poor because there's a SAFETY NET". I know I paraphrased slightly but he's right, there IS a safety net. Sure, maybe you should never say that you're not worried about the poor, but there IS a safety net and that was all he was saying. THEY won't fall and shatter their backs as easilly as the middle class since we have to fall to poverty before there's any safety net for us.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I can't see where that comment about the poor is a problem when the entire comment is aired.


Because Barry and his minions aren't going to air the whole comment, and they're going to hammer the sound bite out of context. Politics is perception. Kinda like when George Bush was on the aircraft carrier with a banner reading "Mission Accomplished" when it had nothing to do with his speech.

It doesn't matter what he meant, it matters what people heard. It's bad politics, plain and simple, and feeds the perception of undecided independents that Romney is out of touch with the poor and middle class.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I concede, you make an excellent point about what is 'heard' as opposed to what is said. I'm sick and tired of that BS (even when it's directed towards those I don't like) but it's the way of the world.


----------

